# Camera Matching Profiles missing on new install



## PeteGB (Feb 13, 2019)

I’ve been using LR Mobile on iPad for years with no problems. I’ve just bought a new iPad Pro 12.9” running iOS 12.1.4 and installed LR Mobile 4.2.0.411412

Under Profiles there is listed ; Favourites, Adobe RAW, Artistic, B&W, Modern, Vintage - Camera Matching is missing.

I don’t recall doing anything specific to get Camea Matching profiles on previous device - am I forgetting something ?

Thanks

Pete


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm assuming you have a raw file selected, but which camera was it from?


----------



## PeteGB (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks for reply.

Yes, it's RAW. Canon 5D MK IV

On the 'old' iPad the photo shows with the Camera Matching profiles listed.

On the 'new' iPad the photo shows with an error saying that "the profile applied to this photo isn't available on this device", and none of the Camera Matching profiles are listed.

I'm a bit stuck for how to proceed

Pete


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 13, 2019)

Hmmm. That's a new one on me. I'd expect it to download from the cloud if it wasn't already downloaded. Best thing is to report it at Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum


----------



## PeteGB (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks. I'll do that, and post back any replies/resolution.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 13, 2019)

I've experienced this kind of strange behaviour several times since the new profile system was introduced. You could start with closing down the app completely, i.e. removing it from the active background apps, then restarting it again. If that still doesn't work, you're probably looking at deleting the app completely, then downloading and installing it again (which is a bit of a PITA if you've previously downloaded lots of Smart Previews or Originals).

Both of those methods have worked for me, but I can't guarantee it'll always fix the problem. The first one is pretty simple with no impact, but the second one may not be so simple.


----------



## PeteGB (Feb 13, 2019)

Jim,

Thanks for input. As it's a new install it wasn't too much effort to delete the App and Reinstall, that's fixed things.

Now when I go to an photo, the appropriate Camera Matching Profiles are listed.

It probably classifies as a bug of sorts but it's a bit too vague and unrepeatable to formally report I feel.

Thanks for assistance.

Cheers

Pete


----------

